# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  καναρίνι ορφέας

## trekmadone

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα!Είμαι καινούριος στην ομάδα αλλά και με τα καναρίνια.Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος που μπορώ να βρω καναρίνια ορφέα;

----------


## koukoulis

Το τελευταίο που είχα ακούσει για αυτά τα καναρίνια είναι ότι μπορεί κανείς να βρει στη Βουλγαρία, αν και πόσο Ορφέας θα είναι το πουλί δεν μπορεί κανείς να στο εξασφαλίσει. Το περιστατικό δλδ που είχα ακούσει επέρυσι είναι ότι κάποιος αγόρασε στη Βουλγαρία τέτοια καναρίνια και τα έφερε στην Ελλάδα, και τελικά η κατάσταση μάλλον μούφα φάνηκε να είναι, διότι τα αρσενικά δεν κελαηδούσαν όπως θα έπρεπε ή έστω κοντά σε αυτό που θεωρούμε για τη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή. 
Μήπως να άκουγες στο youtube κάποια άλλη ράτσα καναρινιών φωνής πιο διαδεδομένη στον Ελληνικό χώρο, με αξιόπιστους εκτροφής, όπως Μαλινουά, Harz Roller, που είναι σχετικά χαμηλότονα και μελωδικά ή έστω Τιμπράντο (πιάνουν κάμποσα ντεσιμπέλ). Βέβαια στις παραπάνω ράτσες καναρινιών φωνής που σου αναφέρω, το τραγούδι τους δεν έχει καμία σχέση με αυτό των καναρινιών Ορφέα.

----------


## trekmadone

Καλησπέρα Φίλε και σε ευχαριστώ!Έλεγα μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος στην Ελλάδα που θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει!Έψαξα στη Βουλγαρία,ρίσκο είναι....εάν δεν βρω μάλλον θα ψάξω για τα μαλινουά.

----------


## tasioskis

παντως απο οτι ειχα ακουσει παλαιοτερα , δεν θεωρειται καποια αναγνωρισμενη ρατσα , ειναι διασταυρωσεις απο καναρινια φωνης , και με την καταλληλη εκπαιδευση παιρνουν αυτο το παραξενο κελαηδητό.

----------


## trekmadone

Καλησπέρα Φίλε μου είναι αναγνωρισμένη και έχει συγκεκριμένο ρεπερτόριο 17 φωνές.

----------


## tasioskis

> Καλησπέρα Φίλε μου είναι αναγνωρισμένη και έχει συγκεκριμένο ρεπερτόριο 17 φωνές.


υπαρχει καπου επισημα γραμμενο αυτο που λες?? Οσο και να ψαξω , επισημα δεν θεωρειται ρατσα , εκτος Βουλγαριας .

----------

